# Which Stand Dryer??



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Now that I have two Havs in show coat I think it is time for a stand dryer. Not sure which one to purchase. Any suggestions?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We need to see pictures first,


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

CH]

Izzie and Lexi.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Izzy is all grown up!!! She is beautiful is that Lexy gaiting in the second picture?


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Did you ever think of investing in the CC Kool Dry dryer? I have one and love it!


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Izzy is all grown up!!! She is beautiful is that Lexy gaiting in the second picture?


Hard to believe Izzie will be two next week. We plan to breed her in December. Lexi is the one gaiting. She loves to show! We are going to the Raleigh show next week. She needs two points to finish. Will you be there?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We use the large Edemco. It's probably 10 or more years old, and gets used most days. They also make a smaller one that I seen handlers use at shows. I'd buy another one if this one ever plays out, but they sell every replacement part for it. It has a 1/4 hp motor, and really moves some air. It has infinite adjustable heat with a reostat, and air flow can be controlled by a movable shutter over the intake.

http://www.edemco.com/products/Dryers/F7001StandDryerNG.php


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

I played with a CC dryer this past weekend - WOW was it wonderful! Now I have to save up for it.....


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I will be in Raleigh I'm thinking Sat., I have friends showing and I think some members of my club are showing in obedience working toward Otch points. I hope to see you and your beautiful Lexi. 

As for the dryer the less noise the better. My dryers are older and noisy comparied to some of the new ones, I loaned out my bigger one and a ringside table (doubt I will see them again) so I have been stuck using a Metro...it works great and can take abuse but is noisy!!!! I finish them with a human Rusk easy on our ears and I can attach a diffuser for my Bolonka girl, so I have been using the Metro only to blow most of the water out and damp dry.

Since you are going to be at the show stop at the booths they always have dryiers with power so you can hear how loud and get a good idea on how they will work.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, agree that the Metro (the big one at least) is very loud. PetSmart uses it for their salons and I have had to start using ear plugs because I think it's starting to make my hearing go a bit


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

This is what I have and am happy with:

http://wgroom.com/catalog/edemco-f160-best-n-show-heat-stand-dryers-1/


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Anyone have experience with the Oster Stand Dryer? Someone at the Greensboro show was using one and it looked very sturdy. I looked them up but found a review that said there was no air speed control.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We started with the Oster 15 years ago, and it's still in use in the puppy room. It does okay, but I'd guess it takes twice as long to dry a show coated dog as the big Edemco. Pam still uses it as her traveling dryer.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Tom King said:


> We started with the Oster 15 years ago, and it's still in use in the puppy room. It does okay, but I'd guess it takes twice as long to dry a show coated dog as the big Edemco. Pam still uses it as her traveling dryer.


Thanks, Tom. I'll check out the Edemco but It's a little more than I had planned to spend. Looking around $400 or under.

Don't know if you remember or not but when I started looking for my first Havanese you were very helpful in my search with breeder suggestions. If I remember correctly you were only offering Silks then.


----------

